# Stillwater Fishing



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Hit some local stillwater today I hopes of what will be the beginning of some exciting fall fishing. I'll admit, the stillwater scene this summer has been for the most part disappointing. With that being said, I have enjoyed some incredible dry fly action at Strawberry on many occasions, but I have not been able to find the "hogs" with my typical streamer patterns. I have logged more hours on the river this year then I have in the last 10 years put together. It was fun getting back to my "roots" so to speak - my Dad taught me the art of fly-fishing when I was just a kid.

We are doing a "favorite streamer" swap over at http://www.utahonthefly.com so I had to try out my new design before swapping it. It's a variation of the Purple Show Girl, but I'm calling mine the "$2.00 *****", because it works best when it gets dark. It's designed to fish in low light conditions. Blue is the last color that goes when it starts to get dark. Needless to say, the fly produced well in any light condition. 
http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w304/improvfisherman/*****.jpg

Well&#8230; I hope you all get out and enjoy the best part of the year when it comes to fly-fishing. Perhaps I'll see you on the water.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Thats an awesome name for your fly!  

I've been wanting to get into the still water scene, as I to started out fly fishing on rivers and streams (only two years ago though) but I'm not sure how to go about getting rigged up with the right line and wt rod.

I brought back a 7wt rod I've had for a long time when I went home over the summer but the top blank got broken on the plane! :evil: I was planning on that being my still water rod. I kept all the pieces but I'm not sure if it can be fixed.

Anyways, I don't know how to tie yet so I can't participate in the swap but if you're interested in selling a few I could probably fork up some cash.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

Blue, huh? That is very interesting. I have experimented with purple, white, and charteuse this season on the stillwater (targeting bass, but taking some trout on occasion), but have never thought about blue. I'll have to go back to the lab and give that a try. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the report Ben. Are you doing strawberry with the gang on the 22? Hope to see you there. 

P.S. Is that a tiger? Skullfield?


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice call Scotty.. that would be yes to both!


----------

